# What / Who Attracts your Attention?



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

What makes you keep comin' back for more?

This could be romantic attraction, a curiosity, a novelty....


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone interesting, unusual, smart, someone with interesting opinions and worldviews, someone with whom I can talk to about everything, someone fun, someone who understands me, someone similar to myself, someone creative, someone with whom I feel comfortable, someone who can teach me something new and make me grow, who will show me new worlds....ahh, I´m starting to write essays here


----------



## b_h (Jun 26, 2013)

Someone that shares common ideals, food interests, willingness to try new things, not afraid to get their hands dirty. Someone who understands when and how to talk to me, or not talk and just enjoy the silence while still living harmoniously. Someone I can share my artistic side with without feeling shy.

I like the kind of girl that's bold, sensible, and has that innocent look even though once you get to know her it's definitely a facade.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Intelligence, personality, common ideas and hobbies, deep and complex souls so that i can learn from them and being able to talk and share thoughts for a long time. Honesty for me is also one of the most important traits i like from a partner.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mysterious and reserved people interest me.
I can't help but be fascinated by people who warm up slowly and show new sides to themselves, common interests are nice but having the same opinions on many things leaves little room for discussion.
Someone described it as a "Hunter" mentality, I don't want the prey on its own, I enjoy the chase getting it.
Of course when I get closer to them it changes when they aren't as mysterious and new, when I can consider them as close friends I stay loyal to them and do my best to be a good friend.


----------



## jaybird117 (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys! NTs might get paired with NFs generally (and I'm still not sure why), but personally, I like your guts and sense of fun.


----------

